# EU Soap Swap Soaps



## Saponista (Mar 11, 2015)

Here are the lovely soaps made by the participants of the EU natural colour swap.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 11, 2015)

I had to make a new post for the opened soaps as it stopped uploading properly.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 11, 2015)

I can't get these pics to show as big as the others no matter what I do! Sorry!


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 11, 2015)

Ooh can't wait to get these!! They all look so good. 

On another note how much has my FO discoloured?! Here's how it should have looked folks:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 11, 2015)

Mine was a split batch.  Well, in actual fact, I made two batches side by side 

Top half is made with paprika and the bottom half with pumpkin seed oil.  I used a cocoa pencil line between the two.  The scent WAS eucalyptus and mandarin, but I think it faded a little bit.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 11, 2015)

I thought the strength of smell was still good when I opened them eff. I think when they are curing in your home, you become desensitised to the smell. I gave some soap at Christmas and I was worried it had lost its smell, but one of my friends said 'you could get away with putting a bit less fragrance in'. Which I took to mean, 'the scent was way too strong!'.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 11, 2015)

Sonya, I love your "discolored" one. It looks like lava.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 11, 2015)

Looking at swap pics online is (almost) as fun as participating in one yourself!


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 11, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Sonya, I love your "discolored" one. It looks like lava.




Thanks - it shall now be named lava soap!!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not great at taking photos, but just wanted to share these gorgeous soaps with everyone. I'll be giving feedback soon. I'm not sure how many times a day I can shower and wash my hands!,

The scent is amazing and permeates the house.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok, I'm only able to post one photo at a time, so here's the next batch.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 15, 2015)

It's a really dull day today, so I had to improvise and take the soaps to the brightest room, which was a bedroom, hence using a pillowcase as background! Here's the final batch.


----------



## Birdie Wife (Mar 16, 2015)

I love the swirls...  I rarely do pretty soaps now as i want people to use the soap rather than just have it sitting around the bathroom looking nice :roll::grin:

So i went for layers with indigo and charcoal. I used 20% water discount and 5% superfat.  After doing some maths,  I made one batch of oils and added 4/5 to a lye solution with indigo powder and 1/5 to a plain lye solution.  Then i divided the indigo batch into 4 and added different amounts of charcoal (suspended in a little water) with the last batch having no charcoal to show the colour of just the indigo. So the bottom layer has the most charcoal,  next has a bit less,  next has a bit less,  next has only indigo,  and the top layer no colour added. 

I quite like the subtle blue grey but i can't seem to avoid indigo streaks and it's still a bit soft despite the 20%wd and sitting in my airing cupboard for nearly two months!  Feel free to leave it a while longer if you like.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 16, 2015)

I really love the colours and the gradient you achieved and thank you so much for sharing your technique. Your soap looks amazing. I haven't tried it yet, but it doesn't feel soft now.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 16, 2015)

Beautiful soaps, every one of them!  All of them made with natural colorants?!  This is really inspirational. Congratulations everyone!


----------



## biarine (Mar 16, 2015)

Impressive soaps, All beautiful colours.


----------

